# Baby Assassin Snail!



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

My PFR's aren't breeding but my assassin snails sure are.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

just the other day, I woke up, looked at a month running tank, no new fish or plants. Assassin snail, crawling along the substrate... I have seen it a few times since, neat.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

Your lucky! My assassins are alway "attached" but no babies yet &#55357;&#56854;


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

eco said:


> Your lucky! My assassins are alway "attached" but no babies yet ��


That's what I thought. They were always stuck together, but then I turned to the gravel I saw a mini one. Haha feels good.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice, I think i've seen one baby in my tanks, but haven't seen anything lately.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

It seems like they hide very well for months after hatching, and when they hatch they are very small. Have you been seeing eggs? Their eggs look like a squared off clear sac with a white egg in it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

They also burrow in the substrate for quite some time.


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

I removed my adults after all of the pest snails were gone (traded them back to my LFS) and about 2 months later, I started seeing the babies. My three original ended up with nine babies which I traded in also.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had tons of eggs since basically day one after getting them from msjinkzd. Have had them in my tank since around Mid June.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

So assassins are not the rapid breeders that would make them a problem? I may need a few.


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

rodcuda said:


> It seems like they hide very well for months after hatching, and when they hatch they are very small. Have you been seeing eggs? Their eggs look like a squared off clear sac with a white egg in it.


They hid for quite some time and didn't notice any eggs inside the tank at all. 




SpecGrrl said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!



tomfromstlouis said:


> So assassins are not the rapid breeders that would make them a problem? I may need a few.


Nope I was hoping for them to breed like bunnies but they don't. They do get rid of small snails and don't forget Nerite snails. One of my two nerites got banged by 2 assassin snails.:icon_cry: That's nature for you.


----------

